# DEI Audio Amp 2102



## BEAUNPORTER (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm trying to find specs. for a DEI Audio Model 2102 amplifier. I went to Directed.com and couldn't find any info. Anyone know of any other websites that have info regarding this amp? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

BEAUNPORTER said:


> I'm trying to find specs. for a DEI Audio Model 2102 amplifier. I went to Directed.com and couldn't find any info. Anyone know of any other websites that have info regarding this amp? Thanks for the help.


http://www.carsound.com/reviews/amps/2102.html


Google is yer friend!


----------

